# cortisol and creatinine levels labs.



## kimberllee (May 20, 2011)

CREATININE URINE MG/DL	
72 ( no range given)

CREATININE URINE MG/DAY	
1,748 (H) 
700-1,600

CORTISOL FREE UG/G CREAT	
25.28
0-23

CORTISOL, FREE UG/L	
18.2

CORTISOL,FREE UG/24H	
44.2
<=45.0

(was told my cortisol is "normal" clearly the 1/100 of a point in the normal range is all the difference in the world. )

ive left 4 messages and 3 emails waiting to hear from the specialist. i was told today i need to complete the remainder of my labs before he will even speak to me.... this concerns me. a) what sh*$*$ tastic bedside manner and b) i was so off put by the oh hey your total cortisol is normal, so thanks. 
UGH.

does anyone have any thoughts? much appreciated..


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I, too, was told my cortisol was "normal". My AM fasting cortisol was 22.1 (3.1-22.4). Like you, it was barely below the upper range, but nobody blinked twice. Ironically, I had to practically beg to get it tested in the first place.

I have been doing a lot of reading on adrenal function and it has a lot of influence on the body's inflammation, mood, hormones, as well as thyroid health. My limited understanding is that too much can be as bad as too little cortisol, pushing them into overdrive and eventually burnout. A key indicator is if you are more awake in the evening hours, with trouble falling asleep, and little energy in the morning and early-afternoon.

*Long-Winded*

Recently having completed a four-month course of prednisone, my endo said that it can take quite a while for your adrenals to catch up. He even said the two words "adrenal insufficiency" together in a sentence! Unfortunately, the doc who is treating my other issues doesn't feel that going back on a low dose of Prednisone and tapering back down is necessary. This leaves me stuck between two good doctors who have a different understanding of things.

Yesterday I must have crashed and burned because I called out sick, was very spaced out (almost like drunk), dizzy, could hardly get the energy to walk up our stairs, and exhausted. I could hardly think straight let alone do anything complicated or physical. A trip to urgent care yielded nothing except a sympathetic ear and the confirmation that prednisone can be nasty stuff and it will take a while to heal.

So in the world of adrenals it looks there are a few options:
a) Wait and see.
b) Try something like low dose of prednisone or hydrocortisone 'roids.
c) Try adrenal "glandular" supplements.
d) Reduce stressors, relax, sleep, take vitamins, eat well and exercise lightly.
e) Try adrenal herbal "support" supplements.

Glandular supplements are iffy, at least according to the docs. They can also make your adrenal glands lazy and cause them to take a long time to recover, similar to other long-term steroid use. Prednisone and hydrocortisone has their own side-effects too long to list. And most of us here are probably already being patient, reducing stress, resting, and eating well. I think the adrenal herbal "support" supplements are probably near-best. More on that later, just started taking one today...


----------

